# ABB Antrieb DCS550 über RETA-02 an Profinet



## MarkusP (9 September 2017)

Liebes SPS-Forum,

ich versuche nun seit ca. 7 Stunden einen ABB Stromrichter über das Kommunikationsmodul RETA-02 einzubinden.
Leider muss ich mir eingestehen, dass ich wohl zu dumm dafür bin. Bei anderen Herstellern war das bis dato aber noch nie ein Problem.

Antrieb: ABB DCS550
Komm-Karte: RETA-02 (eingesteckt in Stromrichter)

Ich habe von ABB zwei GSD-Dateien bekommen, und bereits mit allen Varianten probiert.
Die Doku vom RETA-02 ist von 2007, die vom Stromrichter verweist unter "Feldbus Profinet" auf ein nicht existentes Handbuch :evil:

Hat das wer im Einsatz und kann mir weiterhelfen?

Danke und Grüße

Markus


----------



## MSB (9 September 2017)

Keine Ahnung was du da für ein Modul hast, aber so ganz kurz das Handbuch überflogen:
Das Ding kann wohl Modbus TCP sowie PN IO RT
Das ganze wiederum stellt man wohl mit Parameter 51.16 ein, also 0 = Modbus, sowie 1 = PN

Der Rest liest sich jetzt eigentlich ziemlich unspektakulär, also DCP Unterstützung, relativ normale PPO-Belegung etc.

Vielleicht könntest du also mal ein wenig konkreter werden?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MarkusP (10 September 2017)

Eigentlich habe ich alles eingestellt, und sämtliche Dokumentationen gelesen. Die Doku vom RETA-02 ist von 2007!!, da gab es den DCS550 glaube ich noch gar nicht, und die Doku vom DCS550 verweist unter der Rubrik Profinet IO auf ein nicht existentes anderes Handbuch. Wenn ich den Profinetnamen vergeben will, wird der RETA zwar gefunden, es kommt aber die Meldung "Gerätetyp ist unterschiedlich".
Der RETA-02 wird als "*RETA-02 and DCC550*" gefunden. Vielleicht habe ich die die falsche GSD-Datei von ABB bekommen...
Auf der ABB Homepage wird unter kompatible Geräte für den RETA-02 der DCS550 gar nicht aufgeführt, erst wenn man weiter gräbt stolpert man über den DCS550.
Dass das so schwer sein kann. Industrie 0.4 

Danke für Deine Rückmeldung

Lg Markus


----------



## Bennatas (20 Juni 2021)

Hat sich dein Problem schon gelöst? Hab auch Probleme mit der GSD Geschichte.


----------



## MarkusP (24 Juni 2021)

Manche Dinge "lösen" sich von selbst 
Wie damals von mir vermutet war alles irgendwie "veraltet". Das Hauptproblem war aber der Profinetname. Wenn der nicht genau übereinstimmt wird der DCS nicht "gefunden" obwohl augenscheinlich alles passt. Was ist Dein Problem? Lg


----------



## Bennatas (24 Juni 2021)

Hallo und danke für die Antwort. Ich habe einen ACS800 und hab dort die RETA-02 Karte reingesteckt. Dann mit TIA16 diese auch gefunden und einen Namen und IP zugewiesen. GSD Datei hab ich direkt von der abb Homepage geladen und installiert.  Beim zuweisen oder Laden kommt vom TIA der Fehler das die Geräte unterschiedlich sind. So als wäre die GSD Datei falsch. Ich komme da irgendwie nicht weiter.


----------



## Bennatas (24 Juni 2021)

Gibt es eine Handlungsweise mit der Vergabe des PN-Namens?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Juni 2021)

Bennatas schrieb:


> eine Handlungsweise mit der Vergabe des PN-Namens?





Bennatas schrieb:


> Hallo und danke für die Antwort. Ich habe einen ACS800 und hab dort die RETA-02 Karte reingesteckt. Dann mit TIA16 diese auch gefunden und einen Namen und IP zugewiesen. GSD Datei hab ich direkt von der abb Homepage geladen und installiert.  Beim zuweisen oder Laden kommt vom TIA der Fehler das die Geräte unterschiedlich sind. So als wäre die GSD Datei falsch. Ich komme da irgendwie nicht weiter.


Kannst du einmal einen Screenshot hier einstellen ( in der HW-Konfig diesen Teilnehmer auswählen und STRG + D drücken. Dann 
das Diagnosebild hier einstellen ).


----------



## Bennatas (24 Juni 2021)

Werde ich morgen Vormittag machen. Danke.


----------



## Bennatas (25 Juni 2021)

Also ich bekomme die RETA-02 einfach nicht hin.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Juni 2021)

Du hast die Umrichter ja gar nicht eingefügt?
Sind denn diese Geräte wirklich per GSDML Datei installiert worden? Findest du diese Geräte rechts
im Katalog? Wenn ja, dann füge sie doch manuell ein. Vermutlich gibt es beim manuellen einfügen
eh noch Optionen die gewählt werden müssen ( Anzahl der Worte o.ä. )


----------



## Bennatas (26 Juni 2021)

So. Ich hab nochmal alles von vorne. Werkseinstellungen am ACS und neues TIA Projekt.


----------



## Bennatas (26 Juni 2021)

Können da auch im ACS Einstellung bezüglich der Telegramme und EA's usw sein. Beeinflusst das den Gerätetyp denn überhaupt?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Juni 2021)

Wähle einmal den Umrichter in der Ansicht an und öffne von ihm die Diagnose ( STRG + D ).
Dann siehst du evtl. den projektierten Typ und den Isttyp und man kommt dem Problem näher


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Juni 2021)

Gerätenamen hast du am Umrichter vergeben?
Umrichter ist parametriert auf Profinet Kommunikation ( und PP06 )?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Juni 2021)

PS:
Was kann man denn hier noch auswählen:


----------



## Bennatas (26 Juni 2021)

Bei Version ist nicht weiter auszuwählen.
Wie genau stelle ich PPO6 am FU ein?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Juni 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Gerätenamen hast du am Umrichter vergeben?
> Umrichter ist parametriert auf Profinet?


???


----------



## Bennatas (26 Juni 2021)

IP Adresse und PN Name sind vergeben und die IP sehe ich dann auch am FU. Für Den PN Namen hab ich im Menu vom FU  nahe keinen Menupunkt.


----------



## Bennatas (26 Juni 2021)

Den Gerätenamen am Umrichter? Ich hab den mit TIA zugewiesen! Muss man da am FU direkt auch einen Einstellen? Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl als wenn die RETA-02 nicht richtig mit dem FU kommuniziert. Im Parameter im Anhang steht offline ohne das ich weiß ob das einen einfluß darauf hat.


----------



## Bennatas (29 Juni 2021)

So. Ich habe die RETA-02 Karte jetzt in einem anderen ACS800 verbaut und dort funktioniert diese auf anhieb.
Es scheint als wäre die FW in dem DEMO-ACS einfach falsch.
Vielen Dank aber für eure Hilfe.


----------

